# What tier will you put Baldy Uchiha?



## Meat (Jun 5, 2015)

We saw what he did in this chapter. Ill put him in the same tier as Itachi.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 5, 2015)

I wouldn't even put him there unless Itach gains amnesia and completely forgets about susanoo as well.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 5, 2015)

Meat said:


> We saw what he did in this chapter. Ill put him in the same tier as Itachi.



I'd say he is probably Susanoo'less Itachi tier.


----------



## Shattering (Jun 5, 2015)

Geez, the only reason he is alive is because Sasuke and Naruto were looking for information, and the only reason he did any damage to them is because they were rusty/PIS and he played his one and only card pretty well when Sasuke was inside Naruto's barrier, tbh after the initial knive show from baldy they should have know what was his power but I guess Naruto wasn't listening when Itachi told him to stay calm and analyze the situation properly...

Anyway, I would place him below SM Naruto, Hebi Sasuke, or even Orochimaru...


----------



## Harbour (Jun 5, 2015)

asspull level


----------



## l0rdza0n (Jun 5, 2015)

Meat said:


> We saw what he did in this chapter. Ill put him in the same tier as Itachi.



not sure if trolling..

but rate Shin Uchiha??

4/10

let's face it.. Telekinesis?! that's his thing?! Naruto and Sauce would dust him in 1 second..

and the truth? Sakura has Shin on his deathbed right now

SAKURA MURKED HIM

so yea.. i'm completely overwhelmed

don't even mention him and itachi in the same sentence


----------



## Reznor (Jun 5, 2015)

Danzo level seems appropriate


----------



## Pliskin (Jun 5, 2015)

About the same level as current Sasuke.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 5, 2015)

*Where do you rank shin? *

after the last chapter, and him defeating Narudo and Sasuke.


----------



## Icegaze (Jun 5, 2015)

Shin is at best low kage level 
so around chiyo level


----------



## Trojan (Jun 5, 2015)

But he landed a hit on Narudo and Sasuke, does not that put him automatically on their level? 
Or at least that's how I see most of people think here about that stuff (only exception is Sakura).


----------



## Kai (Jun 5, 2015)

Who knows, I'll say around Danzo's level (bar Koto) as he has a tricky combination of abilities. There exists slight similarities between them.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 5, 2015)

I thought he would use Izanagi, but he did not.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jun 5, 2015)

I'd say lower Mid Kage, around Gaara, Tsunade, Kakuzu, Sasori, etc.

His telekinesis is limited by his marking.

But he probably has decent genjutsu and evasion due to the MS.


----------



## Icegaze (Jun 5, 2015)

hell no. lower mid kage because what he can control weapons that he has marked. 

every mid kage has way more hax and stronger abilities and by very far


----------



## Sadgoob (Jun 5, 2015)

IMO he can move anything he's marked, not just weapons.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 5, 2015)

honestly he seems like a chunnin/ low-jonin level to me.


----------



## Icegaze (Jun 5, 2015)

Strategoob said:


> IMO he can move anything he's marked, not just weapons.



which requires he touches those things physically 

really nothing special if we are to compare it to what mid kages can do 

am even thinking he might be asuma level


----------



## kingcools (Jun 5, 2015)

Pliskin said:


> About the same level as current Sasuke.







10char


----------



## Kai (Jun 5, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> which requires he touches those things physically
> 
> really nothing special if we are to compare it to what mid kages can do
> 
> am even thinking he might be asuma level


Asuma isn't on the level of any MS user.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 5, 2015)

depends on what else he pulls. We aasume he has kamui & inzanami. He has those almost kills naruto or sasuke then we can rank him


----------



## Addy (Jun 5, 2015)

it is canon that he was stronger than naruto and sasuke even with his tricks and sakrua was stronger than him.  

end of discussion


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jun 5, 2015)

Above Current Naruto and Sasuke and below Sakura seems appropriate


----------



## l0rdza0n (Jun 5, 2015)

Ryuzaki said:


> Above Current Naruto and Sasuke and below Sakura seems appropriate





seriously? -.- you guys reading a different thing than i am or something..


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Jun 5, 2015)

Landing a hit on Kaguya puts Sakura at Top level, so trolling 2 fake gods should be god level now.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 5, 2015)

Lower High tier sounds about right.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jun 5, 2015)

That's basically every tier there is


----------



## Trojan (Jun 5, 2015)

Legendary Itachi said:


> Landing a hit on Kaguya puts Sakura at Top level, so trolling 2 fake gods should be god level now.



Not really. As I said, Sakura is an exception. Kakashi landing a hit on her does count as how great he is. Sasuke cutting madara is so amazing (but when Lee does it, is a no no). 

It really based on popularity.  

but the bright is, perhaps that was a wake up slap to the 1 dimensional people who believe raw power if everything. Let's hope it works.  

Before this chapter I am sure people would say each one solo the entire world.


----------



## vagnard (Jun 5, 2015)

Pre-Rinnegan Obito level seems right.


----------



## N120 (Jun 5, 2015)

Well Above a teary eyed sasuke drawn in shoujo style, below a serious sasuke with an arm missing in real life nf expectation.


----------



## vered (Jun 5, 2015)

At best he is Danzou lv, though not showing anything as far as battle prowess goes as Danzou did against Sasuke.
So either equal or a little below Danzou.


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 5, 2015)

Goes to show that even today itachi would wreck these 2 clowns.


----------



## richard lewis (Jun 5, 2015)

Didn't he teleport sasuke's blade into naruto's gut? That makes him pretty haxxed actually. It's like a reverse of FTG, instead of teleporting himself to the marked weapons he teleports the weapons themselves.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 5, 2015)

No, he just made the blade moves to Narudo's gut.


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 5, 2015)

As I said at the time the chapter released, why not teleport it to his head or heart? His ability could actually be quite lethal if the opponent lacks the requisite knowledge, as Naruto and Sasuke did here.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 5, 2015)

But he needs his blood to be on the foe's weapon to be able to control them.


----------



## l0rdza0n (Jun 5, 2015)

T-Bag said:


> Goes to show that even today itachi would wreck these 2 clowns.



Itachi don't play


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 5, 2015)

Maybe he should just carry his own katana.


----------



## WT (Jun 5, 2015)

I'd honestly rate Danzo higher than this guy.

He seems like one of the weaker Akatsuki members at best

Naruto and Sasuke in chapter 699 would have destroyed him


----------



## Alucardemi (Jun 5, 2015)

Wannabe Danzo tier.

Madara/Obito would give this loser the hands, lol.


----------



## Meat (Jun 5, 2015)

Damn you guys putting him at low tier. He's good at using ninja tools like Itachi. And got battle smarts like Itachi too.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 5, 2015)

He wields the ultimate power: The Plot.


----------



## l0rdza0n (Jun 5, 2015)

Meat said:


> Damn you guys putting him at low tier. He's good at using ninja tools like Itachi. And got battle smarts like Itachi too.



what battle smarts?! please don't disrespect Itachi by mentioning him and Shin in the same sentence! 

Shin got killed by Sakura. SAKURA

'nuff said 

he's level in all seriousness? a little below Danzo.. imnho

he's Danzo-level -2


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 5, 2015)

3 Eye Madara level obviously :ignoramus

Seriously though, I think most people here underestimate him.

I think anyone below Kage level would get wrecked by Naruto & Sasuke. This guy did the wrecking.

Sure, Sasuke & Naruto probably weren't giving their all, and they had 0 knowledge, but still I acknowledge him to be on a level that can potentially pose a threat to Naruto & Sasuke. Which is definitely not Jounin level.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 5, 2015)

but they were totally pathetic.


----------



## Xadidax (Jun 5, 2015)

All of you are acting like Sakura is weak.
We are talking about a woman who was able to do this when she was only 16 years old:


Anyway, maybe Itachi-tier without Susano'o.. You know, he was able to fuck up Naruto and Sasuke despite the fact he was fucked up by Sakura in one blow.


----------



## Euraj (Jun 5, 2015)

StickaStick said:


> As I said at the time the chapter released, why not teleport it to his head or heart? His ability could actually be quite lethal if the opponent lacks the requisite knowledge, as Naruto and Sasuke did here.


Since while Naruto didn't see the blade before (and wasn't paying attention to his senses, obviously) he would have been more apt to dodge it if it was move toward him where his eyes could see it. 

And naturally moving your head out of the way is a bit easier than your entire torso.

I'm sure on the writer's side, he was just trying to make a point with Shin and Naruto's training, not kill the Hokage, but it would have been illogical either way.


----------



## boohead (Jun 5, 2015)

Itachitard trolling aside,

He seems to be higher than Danzo/Sannin/Kages but lower than titans like Hashi/Madara/8G-Gai.  Maybe Rinnegan Obito level.


----------



## Azula (Jun 5, 2015)

Hidan level.

Throwing knifes with seals that literally anyone would dodge or defend?

So far he only seems dangerous if he manages to touch opponent before they find out about the seal.


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 5, 2015)

Euraj said:


> Since while Naruto didn't see the blade before (and wasn't paying attention to his senses, obviously) he would have been more apt to dodge it if it was move toward him where his eyes could see it.


Naruto didn't seem to be aware of the sword at all. Shin could have moved in behind his head and done it for all Naruto would have know. It also doesn't explain why he wouldn't just go for the heart instead then.



> I'm sure on the writer's side, he was just trying to make a point with Shin and Naruto's training, not kill the Hokage, but it would have been illogical either way.


Well yeah, neither Naruto (or Sasuke) are dying there under any circumstances but it's still amusing regardless to see something so basic as going for the head, or heart if you prefer, ignored. Of course in this specific scenario the mere opportunity can largely be attributed to Naruto's (and Sasuke's) battle senses being dulled but still, it doesn't excuse that the opportunity was there nonetheless.


----------



## iJutsu (Jun 5, 2015)

Kaguya level. Yes, I went there.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jun 5, 2015)

Shin is either an upper Low Kage or a lower Mid Kage.

But he has a trick that worked out well when his enemies had little knowledge.


----------



## Ashi (Jun 5, 2015)

Hussain said:


> But he landed a hit on Narudo and Sasuke, does not that put him automatically on their level?
> Or at least that's how I see most of people think here about that stuff (only exception is Sakura).



If you're a Bleach/DBZ fan, yes


Anyone who knows when to apply powerscaling would highly disagree

OT: Jonin level until he shows something really Hax


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jun 5, 2015)

boohead said:


> Itachitard trolling aside,
> 
> He seems to be higher than Danzo/Sannin/Kages but lower than titans like Hashi/Madara/8G-Gai.  Maybe Rinnegan Obito level.



Can't tell if you are serious, based on what we have seen, every single person you mentioned would wreck this guy, unless they have fallen to same degree these guys have.


----------



## Yoona (Jun 5, 2015)

Harbour said:


> asspull level



This 

There is no Uchiha I can put him at an level with tbh.


----------



## arokh (Jun 5, 2015)

Itachi would demolish this fake ass franken-Uchiha


----------



## Ersa (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm inclined to say mid-Kage like Tsunade.

Lack of knowledge, rusty battle sense and having children there made Shin look better then he is. That being said he's still not weak by any means.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 5, 2015)

I'd say at least above Danzo. Unlike Danzo this guy can activate MS from all his eyes and has some object manipulating seal which he can activate with his MS.


----------



## Shadow Abyss (Jun 5, 2015)

Imagine a world were Danzo doesn't know how to use Izanagi despite his multiple eyes. This may be baldy's level, maybe even below that considering how he was incomptent enough to not see Sakura coming from behind when this same chapter clearly established he can see things with the extra Sharingans on his head. Baldy is an incompetent moron that is clearly deluded if he thinks he can revive Akatsuki with this level of power.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 5, 2015)

Kyu said:


> Tough to say. He couldn't *evade* or defend against a generic katon w/o using his son as a meat shield.



Wouldn't that be kinda hard for anyone in freefall tho? Unless you got something like chakra arms to use the surroundings to dodge etc. 

But yeah i would put him at the bottom of the high tier bracket. A bit hax which means it's hax that you gotta have a brain to use. He seems to have that down-packed tho. It would help to have some AoE/power moves but that's obviously not his thing.


----------



## ScottofFury (Jun 5, 2015)

Above Kaguya level


----------



## Dr. Leonard Church (Jun 5, 2015)

Mid-Jonin level.

He's got a neat trick with a second trick on top of it. Throwing shuriken is generally responded to by Shinobi by dodging or blocking, but Shin can simply redirect the attacks from behind to hit them. Once you're struck, you can't move, you die.

It's a good trick that can catch most Chunin and newer Jonin off-guard, but against anyone who's actually competent (like, almost anyone relevant during the War) it's worthless. I can see how Shin thinks he's the shit and thinks he can revive the Akatsuki with himself and a dozen mini-me's (plus that Obito-ripoff) but I bet he's never tried to face anyone dangerous.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jun 6, 2015)

I know everyone is thinking it so I'm going to say it.

This has to be the worst power for a MS I've ever seen.

Beginning Part 2 Kakashi > Shin.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 6, 2015)

Kyu said:


> Tough to say. He couldn't evade or defend against a generic katon w/o using his son as a meat shield. And the two guys he 'fought' would rip his head off under any normal circumstance.
> -snip-



What was not normal about the circumstance in their fight tho?


----------



## Icegaze (Jun 6, 2015)

Kai said:


> Asuma isn't on the level of any MS user.



except the Shin clowns doing basic part 1 stuff. 

what they doing is less haxx than haku jutsu


----------



## Ersa (Jun 6, 2015)

Naruto and Sasuke could be sixty and I doubt any Jounin could do what Shin did to them.


----------



## Deer Lord (Jun 6, 2015)

He's pretty pathetic, I dunno why kishi even bothers with all the "more dangerous than kaguya" hype.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 6, 2015)

Deer Lord said:


> He's pretty pathetic, I dunno why kishi even bothers with all the "more dangerous than kaguya" hype.



He wasn't referring to the bald dude on that one.


----------



## Turrin (Jun 6, 2015)

This thread is a very clear example of where bias causes people to make absolutely ridiculous assertions. In this case people hate Badly so he's a mere Jonin, which is a mind bogglingly insane assertion. The man has 50 MS and a powerful MS Jutsu, he is at least Kage "level", beyond that it's unclear how strong he is, but the assertions here are some of the worst and most biased reasoning i've seen in years.


----------



## Edo Madara (Jun 6, 2015)

He can make  people kill each others or controled biju movement


----------



## Trojan (Jun 6, 2015)

Turrin said:


> This thread is a very clear example of where bias causes people to make absolutely ridiculous assertions. In this case people hate Badly so he's a mere Jonin, which is a mind bogglingly insane assertion. The man has 50 MS and a powerful MS Jutsu, he is at least Kage "level", beyond that it's unclear how strong he is, but the assertions here are some of the worst and most biased reasoning i've seen in years.



I have been telling them that for years. 

the other stupid thing people say More Raw power = stronger = will win.  


tho I don't know how did you know that he has 50 MS.


----------



## Ashi (Jun 6, 2015)

Turrin said:


> This thread is a very clear example of where bias causes people to make absolutely ridiculous assertions. In this case people hate Badly so he's a mere Jonin, which is a mind bogglingly insane assertion. The man has 50 MS and a powerful MS Jutsu, he is at least Kage "level", beyond that it's unclear how strong he is, but the assertions here are some of the worst and most biased reasoning i've seen in years.



He got the drop on Naruto and Sasuke once, which were mainly due to outside factors having nothing to do with strength


He might show some hax in future but for now I calls it how I sees it


----------



## Bonly (Jun 6, 2015)

As of now I'd rank him as low Kage level along with Darui,Hidan,Hiruzen,ect.


----------



## Hasan (Jun 7, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Not really. As I said, Sakura is an exception. Kakashi landing a hit on her does count as how great he is. Sasuke cutting madara is so amazing (but when Lee does it, is a no no).
> 
> It really based on popularity.



Nah. Those that claim as such, only read the manga _right_.  This is to say that, if you had invested some 10 seconds to properly read through the fight, you would realize that Kakashi/Sasuke instances are really different from Sakura/Lee instances.



> but the bright is, perhaps that was a wake up slap to the 1 dimensional people who believe raw power if everything. Let's hope it works.
> 
> Before this chapter I am sure people would say each one solo the entire world.



It applies to non-powerhouses too. That is why you mostly have the characters in the thread titles, instead of techniques. _*Recalls all the BAMFlash, lolblitz Minato posts before he was actually shown in a well drawn-out battle*_


----------

